# Application pour faire ses courses



## MacJess (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Voila je cherche une app pour faire ses courses sur internet avec l iPad (et non avec l iPhone). Avez vous une de ces app dont vous êtes satisait(e)? Laquelle me conseillez vous?


----------



## samus33 (17 Avril 2011)

Dsl mais je ne crois pas que ça existe...


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2011)

MacJess a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila je cherche une app pour faire ses courses sur internet avec l iPad (et non avec l iPhone). Avez vous une de ces app dont vous êtes satisait(e)? Laquelle me conseillez vous?



Comment çà, faire tes courses sur internet ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Avril 2011)

Je suis comme toi, je fais mes courses en ligne (plus de samedi foutu en l'air a faire la queue a la caisse) et me fait livrer a la maison...

J'ai hâte que mon fournisseur habituel (auchan direct) sorte une application iPad, Ca m'evitera a avoir a sortir l'ordinateur pour faire mes courses... Ca serait tellement PLQ pratique...

J'en profite pour exprimer ma surprise de voir toujours autant de monde dans les supermarchés les samedi. Les rares fois ou je doit y aller pour une urgence (genre repas improvisé a la maison), Ca me désole de voir tout ces gens perdre leur temps alors que Ca serait tellement plus simple de rester a la maison... Je me demande comment je pouvait faire avant: sortir la voiture, se garer, faire les courses dans les rayons, faire la queue, charger la voiture, tourner 30 minutes pour se garer près de la maison, sortir les courses, monter les étages avec... Je préfère attendre sur min canapé que les courses arrivent...

Vite, une application iPad pour Ca serait top!


----------



## ced68 (19 Avril 2011)

S'il n'y a pas d'app pour ça, tu as toujours les sites internet comme tu fais depuis ton ordi !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ca me désole de voir tout ces gens perdre leur temps alors que Ca serait tellement plus simple de rester a la maison...


 
Bah, par exemple, quand on a le supermarché pas loin de chez soi, qu'on peut y aller à pied en 5 minutes et revenir avec le caddie jusque devant la porte de son appart, qu'on peut profiter du caddie pour descendre les poubelles sans se tuer le dos et qu'on a autre chose à foutre de ses soirées que d'attendre un livreur et autre chose à faire de sa cave ou de ses poubelles que d'y entreposer des cartons de livraison vides.

En gros, tu n'es pas universel et tu te désoles pour rien.


----------



## Thr_ju (19 Avril 2011)

Je fais également mes courses sur le net (ooshop), mais de toutes façon j'habite dans Paris donc pas de grande surface, et je n'ai pas de voiture donc les courses en hypermarché sont proscrites... Je sais que carrefour a une appli iPhone mais je sais pas si elle existe sur iPad.

Mais pourquoi ne passez-vous pas directement par les sites internet? (Flash?)

@PonkHead:

Oui on va dire qu'il s'est enflammé parce qu'il apprécie beaucoup ce service. Nous avons effectivement tous une situation différente


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Comment çà, faire tes courses sur internet ?



Je reviens sur ma remarque pour expliquer que les courses sur internet se font par internet et sur le site du vendeur...A quoi servirait donc une appli dédiée ?
Sauf à préparer et à gérer des listes de courses à faire soi même dans son ou ses hypers préférés...ça, ce serait bien venu !...Mais il me semble que ce serait plus profitable sur iphone car plus mobile.


----------



## Thr_ju (19 Avril 2011)

Oui c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que Carrefour (ooshop) a sorti une appli iPhone mais pas iPad. De plus, il y a déjà des fonctionnalités pour gérer tes listes de courses, produits préférés, etc sur le site internet même...


----------



## MacJess (19 Avril 2011)

Tout simplement parce qu'une appli serait bien plus confortable que le site web des différentes enseignes. Cela permettrai d'éviter les lourdeur de certaines pages web etc... 

Enfin je sais pas mais si on part du principe que quand il a déjà un site web, une appli ne sert à rien, pourquoi y-a t-il des app pour tous les journaux, pour tripadvisor, pour ebay etc... 

Il y a une réelle valeur ajoutée dans une app ne serait ce que l'ergonomie adaptée à l'Ipad ou encore l'ajout de service adaptés au device etc...

Bref... Il y a une utilité


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bah, par exemple, quand on a le supermarché pas loin de chez soi, qu'on peut y aller à pied en 5 minutes et revenir avec le caddie jusque devant la porte de son appart, qu'on peut profiter du caddie pour descendre les poubelles sans se tuer le dos et qu'on a autre chose à foutre de ses soirées que d'attendre un livreur et autre chose à faire de sa cave ou de ses poubelles que d'y entreposer des cartons de livraison vides.
> 
> En gros, tu n'es pas universel et tu te désoles pour rien.



Je préfère attendre le livreur une heure que perdre 3h a faire les courses... Je ne dit pas pour les gens qui sont très proches, mais c'est loin d'être la majorité.... La majorité passant bêtement son samedi après midi a se faire c... Dans les grandes surfaces...

J'ajoute que j'habite a Paris et que je parle donc pour les supermarchés parisiens... Entre les bouchons pour y aller, le monde dans le magasin et le temps pour trouver une place pour se garer pas trop loin de la maison, je ne comprend pas les moutons qui continuent a fréquenter les supermarchés physiques dans ces conditions...

Quand a une appli, Ca serai tellement plus confortable que leur site internet... Celui d'auchan est bien lourd...


----------



## ced68 (19 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je préfère attendre le livreur une heure que perdre 3h a faire les courses... *Je ne dit pas pour les gens qui sont très proches, mais c'est loin d'être la majorité*.... La majorité passant bêtement son samedi après midi a se faire c... Dans les grandes surfaces...
> 
> J'ajoute que j'habite a Paris et que je parle donc pour les supermarchés parisiens... Entre les bouchons pour y aller, le monde dans le magasin et le temps pour trouver une place pour se garer pas trop loin de la maison, je ne comprend pas les moutons qui continuent a fréquenter les supermarchés physiques dans ces conditions...
> 
> Quand a une appli, Ca serai tellement plus confortable que leur site internet... Celui d'auchan est bien lourd...



Un parisien qui estime être la majorité des gens... Ca ne m'étonne pas ! 

Personnellement, le supermarché est sur ma route du retour du taf, je n'y vais jamais le samedi, et c'est tellement mieux de demander à son boucher un vrai morceau de viande plutot qu'un truc congelé... Mais ça, certaines personnes ne sont pas capable de le comprendre... 

Bref, on va arrêter là la digression.


----------



## Thr_ju (19 Avril 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Un parisien qui estime être la majorité des gens... Ca ne m'étonne pas !
> 
> Personnellement, le supermarché est sur ma route du retour du taf, je n'y vais jamais le samedi, et c'est tellement mieux de demander à son boucher un vrai morceau de viande plutot qu'un truc congelé... Mais ça, certaines personnes ne sont pas capable de le comprendre...
> 
> Bref, on va arrêter là la digression.



Oulala! Attention à ce que tu dis! Tous les parisiens ne sont pas des cons.

Je commence à en avoir ras le bol d'être tout le temps pris de haut par les gens du forum sous prétexte d'être Parisien. Oui je suis parisien, non je ne me sens pas particulièrement fier de l'être, et non je ne suis pas plus con que la moyenne. Je fais mes courses comme je peux. J'achète mes produits frais chez mon boucher/maraicher/fromager, et le reste, je le commande. Si ça pose un problème à quelqu'un j'en ai franchement pas grand chose à faire.

Arrêtons de faire dans la généralité SVP. Le parisien n'est pas forcément con et ne fait pas forcément la gueule à longueur de journée. Le provincial, n'est pas forcément un bouseux qui ne connait rien à rien. M***e!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> La majorité passant bêtement son samedi après midi a se faire c... Dans les grandes surfaces...
> (...)
> je ne comprend pas les moutons qui continuent a fréquenter les supermarchés physiques dans ces conditions...


 
J'adore la tolérance et l'empathie dont tu fais preuve envers ceux qui ont fait des choix différents des tiens, c'est beau.

Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas internet ?
(si, si, je te jure - où qui ne savent pas bien s'en servir)
Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui ne _peuvent pas_ se payer leurs courses sur internet ? (Y a du leader Price par internet ?)
Tu sais qu'il y a des gens avec des horaires de boulot à la con à qui il ne reste _que_ le samedi pour aller acheter à bouffer ?
Tu sais qu'il y a des petits vieux dont c'est la seule occasion de voir du monde ?
Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui ont juste envie de faire leurs courses au jour le jour, pour plein de raisons qui les regardent ?
Et plein d'autres, encore.

Mais t'as raison - tous des moutons et des débiles - heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme toi pour leur montrer la voie !


----------



## MacJess (19 Avril 2011)

S'il était possible d'éviter de transformer mon post en règlement de compte Paris vs Province, j'en serai très heureux. 

Merci d'y contribuer en apportant vos info sur des app permettant de faire ses courses en ligne par exemple. 

Toute participation est la bienvenue tant qu'elle nourri le sujet et non la rancur de certains.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Dis-donc...
C't'attitude de vouloir nous commander...
C'typique, ça.
Tu s'rais pas parisien, des fois ?


----------



## Thr_ju (19 Avril 2011)

Haha PonkHead... J'aime bien ton esprit... C'est fin, et quand c'est fin, on peut (et on doit même) rire de tout...



PS: Et ça a le mérite d'apaiser les esprit et de mettre fin à mon coup de gueule...


----------



## MacJess (20 Avril 2011)

Mais lol, oui je suis parisien mdr.

Par contre je cherche toujours une app pour faire mes courses à distance sur mon Ipad...


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Avril 2011)

Malheureusement je pense que ça n'existe pas. Tu peux toujours passer par le site internet même si c'est surement un peu moins confortable qu'un app dédiée.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'adore la tolérance et l'empathie dont tu fais preuve envers ceux qui ont fait des choix différents des tiens, c'est beau.
> 
> Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas internet ?
> (si, si, je te jure - où qui ne savent pas bien s'en servir)
> ...



Je me suis peut être mal exprimé, alors je reprendrai simplement mes dires en répondant: je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse prendre du plaisir a faire ces courses le samedi dans des magasins bondes quand on peut les faire depuis son canapé... Pourquoi pas, mais j'ai du mal a voir...

Pour tes arguments:

Pas d'internet: très loin d'etre la majorité, n'explique pas la foule dans les boutiques
Pas de sous: internet n'est pas plus cher qu'un auchan physique, donc pour ce qui est du monde dans les auchan, inter et autres, Ca n'est pas un argument (je ne vais plus chez liddle depuis que je ne suis plus Etudiant, c'est quand meme pas franchement bon).
Pour les gens qui ont des horaires a la con: j'en fais parti, je bosse loin et je pars a 6h pour rentrer vers 20h le soir... Justement, pouvoir faire ses courses en soirée a n'importe quel heure, se faire livrer jusqu'à 22h, c'est un gros avantage des courses sur le net... Et Ca permet de conserver les précieuses heures de week-end pour faire autre chose...
Les petits vieux: ok, c'est clair, mais ce n'est pas non plus la majorité...
Pour les gens qui font leur courses chaque jour, pas de soucis, Ca ne prend pas bien longtemps (meme si en cumulé). Encore une fois ce que je ne comprend pas c'est le fait de gâcher 3 a 4h de son samedi...

Donc chacun fait ce qu'il veut, c'est certains... Ce que je voulais exprimé, c'est que j'ai du mal a comprendre le succès des magasins physiques aujourd'hui alors qu'il y a beaucoup plus pratique. C'est certains, Ca n'est pas la solution universelle, mais je suis convaincu que le commerce de courses en ligne va exploser les prochaines années... Comme le commerce en ligne les gens se méfient certainement, mais aujourd'hui c'est entré dans les murs, et pour rien au monde je ne repasserai la seule journée de libre que j'ai dans les rayons de Pq ou autres...

En attenant, une appli pour les gens qui commandent serait toujours top... J'ai hâte! Aujourd'hui je suis toujours obligé d'utiliser mon MacBook pour Ca, alors qu'avec L'ipad je pourrai faire les courses dans le train en rentrant du boulot, ce qui me ferait encore gagner un temps fou... Mais leur site n'est pas trop optimisé pour la tablette, Ca reste peu pratique a faire... Et pas de 3G sur le MacBook, donc obligé de passer 20 minutes a faire les courses le soir après le boulot, environ une fois tous les 15 jours...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Effectivement, ça rentrera dans les moeurs et dans cent ans, nos descendants rigoleront probablement beaucoup d'un fil comme celui-là.

Mais je connais plein de gens qui, aujourd'hui, quand ils font leur courses, regardent les dates de péremption, choisissent leurs fruits et légumes en les palpant et en les sentant, ouvrent les boîtes d'oeufs pour vérifier qu'il n'y en a pas de cassé, laissent de côté un paquet qui a visiblement pris un gnon...

Toutes choses que la vente par internet ne permet pas.
L'acheteur moyen est probablement très méfiant sur l'état de ce qu'il risque de trouver dans son carton de livraison.
Le dématérialisé, ça n'est pas encore passé dans les moeurs, très loin de là - en tous cas, pas chez les plus de 25 ans qui représentent une grosse majorité de la population française.

Et puisque tu écartes l'argument du prix, je vais en rajouter une couche : il n'y a plus de coûts de livraison ? Même pas intégré dans le prix des produits ? Même quand tu commande 20 Kgs de marchandise ? (courses pour une famille avec trois enfants, ça grimpe vite)

Bref, pour tout un tas de raison, les courses "en vrai" ont encore de beaux jours devant elles.
Regarde les boutiques de fringues - pourquoi toujours autant de monde chez H&M le samedi ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> ....Pas de sous: internet n'est pas plus cher qu'un auchan physique, donc pour ce qui est du monde dans les auchan, inter et autres, ...


*

Pas d'accord! 

Compare quelques prix de produits entre le site Internet et le magasin. Tu verras qu'il y a des écarts parfois très importants! 

D'ailleurs sur le site Auchan, puisque c'estr celui que tu évoques, dans les FAQ ils indiquent:
"*Les prix Auchandirect sont-ils comparables aux prix des magasins traditionnels ? 
*
Les prix affichés chez Auchandirect sont comparables à ceux affichés dans les supermarchés tradtionnels français et dans les cybermarchés"

les prix sont comparables..... pas identiques! 
(et tout est toujours comparable même si la comparaison indique un écart de 10 ou 20%!)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> *
> 
> Pas d'accord!
> 
> Compare quelques prix de produits entre le site Internet et le magasin. Tu verras qu'il y a des écarts parfois très importants!


 
Bien ce qu'il me semblait aussi...
+ Je ne pense pas que tu ais TOUS les produits rayons sur le net

Et puis, au fond, je ne suis pas sûr que les hyper voient d'un très bon oeil la vente sur le net, ça flanque par terre toutes leurs statégies pour nous faire dépenser plus que prévu quand on vient chez eux : éclairage étudié, bpm de la bande son uniformisé, réorganisation régulière des rayons, etc. etc.

Pour l'instant, j'ai une vision très "single sans enfant - bobo - happy few" de la clientèle des courses sur le net.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> (...) Mais je connais plein de gens qui, aujourd'hui, quand ils font leur courses, regardent les dates de péremption, choisissent leurs fruits et légumes en les palpant et en les sentant, ouvrent les boîtes d'oeufs pour vérifier qu'il n'y en a pas de cassé, laissent de côté un paquet qui a visiblement pris un gnon...
> 
> Toutes choses que la vente par internet ne permet pas. (...)


C'est exactement pour les mêmes raisons, entre autres, que je préfère me déplacer, seul ou avec ma femme.
Et il peut arriver aussi que, sur place, on pense à acheter autre chose qui n'était pas prévu ou alors oublié sur la liste. Etre sur place est pratique dans ce cas.
Même s'il y a du monde (Auchan© pour mon cas) il me faut environ 1 heure/1 heure 15 mn (de porte à porte) pour faire mes achats.
Rien de dramatique quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Et je reste persuadé que les courses le samedi ne sont un _plaisir_ que pour un très faible pourcentage de psychopathe.

La grande masse des autres déteste ça, mais n'a pas tellement le choix : c'est le seul jour de la semaine où ils ont l'opportunité de le faire.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et je reste persuadé que les courses le samedi ne sont un _plaisir_ que pour un très faible pourcentage de psychopathe.
> 
> La grande masse des autres déteste ça, mais n'a pas tellement le choix : c'est le seul jour de la semaine où ils ont l'opportunité de le faire.


C'est exactement ça.


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bien ce qu'il me semblait aussi...
> + Je ne pense pas que tu ais TOUS les produits rayons sur le net
> 
> Et puis, au fond, je ne suis pas sûr que les hyper voient d'un très bon oeil la vente sur le net, ça flanque par terre toutes leurs statégies pour nous faire dépenser plus que prévu quand on vient chez eux : éclairage étudié, bpm de la bande son uniformisé, réorganisation régulière des rayons, etc. etc.
> ...



Puisque le débat est relancé, je m'y replonge 

Oui les courses sur le net coutent plus cher qu'en magasin physique. Il faut bien se douter que les 4 (chez ooshop) facturés pour la livraison ne suffisent pas à couvrir le coût de ce service. Dans mon cas cela dit, c'est soit ça, soit monoprix où là les prix sont carrément prohibitifs. Donc ça n'est pas à mon sens une question de + ou - de 25 ans (je suis dans la catégorie +), ni de "boboitude", mais de compromis. Je n'ai ni voiture, ni Hyper prêt de chez moi (en plein Paris). La question est vite réglée puisque c'est ce qui me coûte le moins cher pour faire mes courses, même si c'est plus cher qu'en magasin physique.

Par ailleurs, si ça peut me permettre de faire mes courses à nimporte quelle heure, et de ne pas passer mon samedi aprem dans un hyper, c'est toujours ça de pris.

ça n'est que mon cas personnel, et si j'étais dans une autre situation je prendrais ma voiture pour aller dans ma grande surface préférée.


----------



## subsole (20 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> si j'étais dans une autre situation je prendrais ma voiture pour aller dans ma grande surface préférée.



Au prix de l'essence, je vais arrêter de manger et donc de chier, moins de CO2 et plus d'arbres (PQ).^^
Je sors.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

A choisir, je préférerais chier du CO2 que des arbres, moi.
Mais c'est ton droit.

Hein ?
Y avait une virgule dans ta phrase ?
Sans dec...
Pas vu.
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...
> + Je ne pense pas que tu ais TOUS les produits rayons sur le net.


 

En même temps faut bien reconnaître que tous les produits en rayons ne sont pas toujours très nets :rose:


----------



## subsole (20 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> A choisir, je préférerais chier du CO2 que des arbres, moi.
> Mais c'est ton droit.
> 
> Hein ?
> ...



Je suppose que tu sais déjà pourquoi la plantation d'acacias est interdite ? ^^


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et je reste persuadé que les courses le samedi ne sont un _plaisir_ que pour un très faible pourcentage de psychopathe.
> 
> La grande masse des autres déteste ça, mais n'a pas tellement le choix : c'est le seul jour de la semaine où ils ont l'opportunité de le faire.


 

Mais ça permet de mieux profiter du Dimanche!

et si on lançait un fil "Les samedis à la con"?


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2011)

Moi, je fais mes courses le soir, entre 20h et 21h. C'est tranquille, j'aime ça en plus et je scanne moi même mes produits parce que cela m'amuse. Comme quoi, il en faut pour tout le monde 

Et j'ai mon iPhone avec les courses notées dessus.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je fais mes courses le soir, entre 20h et 21h. C'est tranquille, j'aime ça en plus et je scanne moi même mes produits parce que cela m'amuse. Comme quoi, il en faut pour tout le monde
> 
> Et j'ai mon iPhone avec les courses notées dessus.



Si tu en as la possibilité, c'est super. Perso, je rentre a peine du boulot a cette heure (en train). Reprendre la voiture après Ca, savoir qu'il me faudra tourner entre 30 minutes et 1 h pour me garer... Pas le courage. Pour des gens en ville qui bossent beaucoup, je trouve que les courses sur internet sont une invention formidables... On trouve des codes sur l'Internet pour faire sauter les frais de livraison... Il faut comparer les sites: nous avons testé telemarket, extrêmement cher, mais auchan vraiment super service (pas trouve mieux pour le moment).

Pour le gens a la campagne, les systèmes drive sont pas mal: ob se déplace juste cherché un caddie déjà fait, commandé sur l'Internet... Pratique quand on a pas de problème de bouchons / stationnement... Leclerc fait Ca, comme auchan et tous les autres...


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> ... On trouve des codes sur l'Internet pour faire sauter les frais de livraison...


 

Et on peut télécharger un pack de bière via eMule?
Car là, tu commences à m'intéresser! :rose:


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour les gens qui ont des horaires a la con: j'en fais parti, je bosse loin et je pars a 6h pour rentrer vers 20h le soir...



Bah justement, j'étais en train de me dire que je comprends vraiment pas les moutons qui vont tous les jours se tasser comme des cons sur les routes ou dans le RER pour aller à leur taff trop loin... 

Après bon, le sujet de ce fil mur pour le comptoir, c'est plus la question de l'accélération perpétuelle, de la quête d'ubiquité dans laquelle la plupart des gens se lancent tête baissée, parce que c'est le progrès. 

Mais y'en a que ça gêne, tiens. Qui se disent peut-être que plus ils s'essaient de gagner du temps, plus ils ont l'impression d'en manquer, alors ils se demandent à quoi ça sert, finalement. Qui se disent aussi qu'à chaque fois qu'ils achètent le temps des autres pour en gagner, qu'ils accèdent à un _progrès_, ils renoncent à une compétence. Et ce renoncement, lorsqu'il est général, les place sous le contrôle des prestataires. Ces gens se disent qu'il est urgent de pas se presser, puisqu'à la longue de renoncer à produire sa bouffe, puis de préparer sa bouffe, puis d'aller chercher sa bouffe, même si le GPS ne demande aucun effort d'orientation, ben... on fait des générations de bons à riens, de moutons. Tiens donc. Des p'tits moutons qui s'en rendront pas compte, trop occupés qu'ils sont à accélérer, la tête vissée dans l'iPad, pour regarder où ils vont.

Mais j'avoue de que se poser ce genre de questions, dans notre société contemporaine, c'est quasiment un acte de rébellion. Surtout sur un forum de geek.


----------



## MacJess (20 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah justement, j'étais en train de me dire que je comprends vraiment pas les moutons qui vont tous les jours se tasser comme des cons sur les routes ou dans le RER pour aller à leur taff trop loin...
> 
> Après bon, le sujet de ce fil mur pour le comptoir, c'est plus la question de l'accélération perpétuelle, de la quête d'ubiquité dans laquelle la plupart des gens se lancent tête baissée, parce que c'est le progrès.
> 
> ...



Euh c'est moi ou tu as téléchargé un fût entier de bière sur emule avant de poster ton message?

Moi yen a vraiment pas tout compris. A part qu'on est plus assisté que nos parents qui l'étaient plus que les leurs qui a leur tour l'étaient plus que les hommes préhistoriques... Bref


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

On peut aller faire ses courses à 30 km, en mettant 1 heure au bas mot, en polluant, pour au final payer son panier moins cher. Oublions les achats compulsifs. 

Moins cher cela revient à oublier le temps, l'essence, les jurons (qui n'en fait pas). Faire ses achats dans son quartier à pied (si cela est possible) ... achats qui font vivre les petits détaillants, je sais c'est plus cher, plus personnalisé, plus convivial (on peut y croiser la concierge)  une jolie fille, un beau mec ... ? de son quartier 

Avouez que nous sommes loin du sujet : ==> Application pour faire ses courses :love:


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2011)

Bah, on essaie de s'appliquer à faire nos courses.


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah, on essaie de s'appliquer à faire nos courses.



:love:


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah justement, j'étais en train de me dire que je comprends vraiment pas les moutons qui vont tous les jours se tasser comme des cons sur les routes ou dans le RER pour aller à leur taff trop loin...
> 
> Après bon, le sujet de ce fil mur pour le comptoir, c'est plus la question de l'accélération perpétuelle, de la quête d'ubiquité dans laquelle la plupart des gens se lancent tête baissée, parce que c'est le progrès.
> 
> ...




A Pâques le Lapin philosophe (fit le zof)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais j'avoue de que se poser ce genre de questions, dans notre société contemporaine, c'est quasiment un acte de rébellion. Surtout sur un forum de geek.



surtout quand on écume les forums de geek alors qu'on est une vraie quiche en informatique !
(gniark gniark gniark)

Sinon, moi j'ai compris et je ne suis pas très loin d'être d'accord (pas très loin et non complètement parce que j'ai un problème de GPS-philo, mais sinon oui.)


----------

